# Help.



## TheSheriff (Dec 15, 2013)

Our first MH so please comment on the following I am totally confused.

I had my heart set on a2005 Autotrail Arapaho but we have just seen an ADRIA VISION 677 SP (2008) and everything is now up in the air and if anything I'm coming down on the side on the Adria. Sitting in the lounge area was impressive and looking out at the panoramic view really wetted the appetite. Only real disappointment was the small cooker and the low spec/plastic dash area.

A few questions :-

Are they any good ?

How about spares. When sat in the drivers seat the windscreen looks a monster, are replacements available if required ?

Never been a fan of Renault but is this the commercial range and what are peoples experiences with this base ?
I've heard of sticking injectors costing a small fortune.

What known faults should we look out for ?

Finally, is an A Class for a first timer and if not the Adria what else should we be looking at ?

Thanks in anticipation for your views.


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Sherrif, cannot help re Adria problems as I don't have one, but believe they are a popular choice. 

With regard to an A Class for a first motorhome, why not, we did


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ou say which Renault base it is. My Knaus is on a Master with the 150 engine. 6 speed box. It's great. Love it to drive. Don't know about Adria.


----------



## TheSheriff (Dec 15, 2013)

It was first registered on 12/08/2008. Reg DX58xxx.
It's a Renault 2.5 turbo diesel.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Adria were always regarded as good value for money but they seem to have moved into line with other marques these days.

"A" class windscreens are always expensive to replace and often hard to obtain quickly. Some insurers will impose special conditions/excesses or decline to cover them.
Large windscreens can mean excessive heat loss and condensation issues in cold weather and heat/sunburn problems in hot weather.

Personally I would avoid Renault but that's a personal view based on past experience of reliability and spares cost/availability.

IIRC the major complaint about Adria Visions concerned their lack of payload in standard trim. I think most were upgraded by owners as a necessity for practical use.


----------



## TheSheriff (Dec 15, 2013)

gaspode said:


> "A" class windscreens are always expensive to replace and often hard to obtain quickly. Some insurers will impose special conditions/excesses or decline to cover them.
> Large windscreens can mean excessive heat loss and condensation issues in cold weather and heat/sunburn problems in hot weather.


Thanks for this, my first thoughts were very positive but that windscreen !!!


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I shouldn't worry too much about the windscreen,yes they are expensive to replace but the majority of insurers do cover them,albeit with a limit.Just check that the limit is high enough to cover replacement.

The A class windscreen does get more condensation than a coachbuilt especially in the cold weather,a good set of external screens will cure this,we also have one of these which is excellent.......

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kärcher-WV60-Window-Vac-Cleaning/dp/B009PN0WCO

The heat coming through the windscreen is not a problem for us because if it is that hot we are usually outside under the awning anyway.


----------



## Kups (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi - yes Adrias are popular and there are plenty of Visions around. We are members of the very active Adria Owners Club and regularly see several well used/liked Visions.Some even prefer them to the newer Sonic range. 

We own a Matrix and can recommend Adriaspares.co.uk as well as dealers if you are looking for spare parts.


----------



## TheSheriff (Dec 15, 2013)

Really appreciate the comments so far, but would be keen to hear more about the Base ie the Renault running gear. Also, what about the payload and how on earth can you uprate it?


----------

